# Accessing time capsule from Windows 10



## sjns

Hello,

We use an Apple Airport Time Capsule as a router and to store our files, pictures, etc.

We recently got a windows 10 desktop and have been unable to figure out how to access the airport time capsule. Under Files explorer<Network on my PC, I can see the 'Time Capsule' link. Upon clicking there, it asks for some credentials. Screenshot of the dialogue box pop up is attached.

I am not too tech oriented, so will highly appreciate instructions and help, set out step wise. 

Thanks much in advance!


----------



## spunk.funk

Type in Ryann's Password
This should also help: https://www.howtogeek.com/212505/how-to-restore-files-from-a-time-machine-backup-on-windows/


----------

